# Kootenay National Park



## Steve (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm considering a trip to the Canadian Rockies next summer as part of my trip to Montana.  I'd like to make it a circuit by going up the east side of the Rockies from I-15 into Alberta and then back through Kootenay National Park and down to Whitefish, Montana on the west side.

However, I have a family member who is very afraid of heights and roads with steep drop offs.  Going to the Sun Road in Glacier National Park is terrifying to her and as a result we always take highway 2 when going from the east to the west side of Glacier.  

How is route 93 from Banff through Kootenay National Park?  Is it up high on the mountain sides?  If so, does it have guard rails?  If I understand correctly, there are two passes...Sinclair and Vermilion.  If they are gradual and/or heavily forested without direct drop offs, we'll be fine.  If they are very open and/or dramatic, then we'll either drive back down the east side of the mountains to highway 2 in Montana or we'll skip Canada altogether on this trip.  (I want it to be fun for all of us.)

I have heard that Kicking Horse Pass on highway 95 between Lake Louise and Golden is scary for those who are afraid of heights.  Can anyone help me out with info. on highway 93?

Thank you very much,

Steve


----------



## NWL (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Steve,

It's been a while since DH and I have done that route, but as we remember it, it's not anywhere near as "bad" as Going to the Sun.  DH remembers one section, no more than 5 miles long, where there is a drop off on the driver's side (going south), but it's not very dramatic.  All in all, it should be suitable for your family member.  If they can handle Rt. 2 around Glacier, there'll be no problem.

If you have the time to hang out in Eureka for a couple of hours, let me know.  It would be nice to meet you!

Cheers!


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you, Nancy.  That's very helpful. Highway 2 doesn't bother her, so hopefully highway 93 won't be a problem.

I agree that it would be fun to meet you.  Hopefully we can do that.  Hope you are having a very nice autumn.

Steve


----------



## Laurie (Nov 17, 2009)

We drove from Glacier up to Banff thru Kootenay a few years back, and I don't recall anything very steep (tho elevation isn't that clear in my memory).

I do remember it being a beautiful park, more so than I had expected, and I wished we'd had extra time to explore it more thoroughly. We walked to the Paint Pots, a worthwhile little excursion. There were very few people - the park seemed undervisited and underrated to me, I supposed because there is so much other spectacular geography overshadowing it nearby, but you will enjoy this drive a lot, if the elevation is okay!

I loved Going to the Sun road and heights don't usually bother me - but I can appreciate if they do for someone - here's a road from one of our trips that we didn't drive up, because the thought of it spooked me:   
http://www.stockphotopro.com/photo-thumbs-2/stockphotopro_505663WPA_no_title.jpg


----------



## Steve (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Laurie,

Thanks for your comments...and for the picture.  Where is that located?  It's definitely one that I can cross off our list...to say the least.  LOL!

Steve


----------



## shagnut (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm guessing-- Rio?  shaggy


----------



## Laurie (Nov 18, 2009)

The photo is of Christ the Redeemer statue overlooking Maratea, Italy - one of our early exchanges into the RCI resort Pianeta Maratea, which itself was halfway up a similar mountain. I wrote a resort review, which doesn't mention that this was one of the few specific things to see and do in the area. Although it's possible I could do this drive/ride now, at the time I figured the medivac helicopter we'd have to call in case I had a heart attack up there would wipe out our budget for the next few decades.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 18, 2009)

We drive that route many times a year and the road is not the least bit scary anywhere.  Although the speed limit is 90km/hour the traffic regularly travels between 120/130 km hour so that shows it's a great road.  Unless you go off the main road there are absolutely no drop offs anywhere.  There is one area up to Jasper from Lake Louise (not Golden) that could be perceived as a bit scary. If I remember correctly there is one very mild switchback just before the icefields.  I am never scared driving any of our highways.  This summer we drove to California and went to Yosemite.  Now those roads are extremely scary.  We drove to Glacier point and left before dark just to avoid doing the road in the dark.  Talk about feeling you could drop off a cliff!!! I have not driven the going to the sun road yet and hope to soon.  I'm sure it is much scarier they have trailer limits etc.  Enjoy the trip.

Joan


----------



## Steve (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you, Joan, for the very helpful comments.  It sounds like a pretty mellow drive.

Steve


----------



## Laurie (Nov 20, 2009)

Steve,

Here's a website with a photo of what looks like the road at Sinclair pass (scroll down to #6, Kootenay Valley Viewpoint) - that's probably as steep as it gets, you can see whether this looks handleable:
www.pc.gc.ca/docs/v-g/guidem-mguide/sec11/gm-mg11_E.asp 

I don't recall this particularly - mostly what comes to mind is the road running along the river thru the center, bordered sometimes by flat meadows (we stopped for a break and wandered into a flat field full of wildflowers, with mountains at the edge), or by flat picnic areas sheltered by tall trees, next to the river (we had a picnic, where we were joined by huge ravens who sat on our picnic table).

The website says the walk to the Paint Pots is 20 minutes, sounds about right, wheelchair accessible, so not steep. It's not Yellowstone, but still worth it.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2009)

There is nothing scary about driving 93 through the Kooteney National Park. I have driven it more than once. I strongly recommend that you make the trip. It is very scenic. Allow for a few days and a stop in the Windermere Valley. I lived in Windermere when I was a youngster. My wife and I spent some time in that area a few years ago.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 25, 2009)

2 summers ago, I stayed at Fairmont, BC for a week and explored Kootenay National Park.  My favorite place was Painted Pots and Marble Canyon. They are next to each other.   I googled it and there are directions.  The rangers will give you a map at the entrance to the park.  

Marble Canyon might be a little steep; its a walking path and there are guard rails.  

The next week we stayed in Canmore.  What beautiful country.  I could go back every year and never get tired.


----------

